# First Go At Under Bonnet Detail - B8 Audi A4



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My first proper attempt at an under bonnet detail on our B8 Audi A4

We've had the car since new and I found Detailing World within days of getting it, so have been able to keep the under bonnet a little tidy.

Various brushes and old MF towels soaked in APC (Tesco Daisy 4:1) to give the whole under bonnet area a good clean

Then the white painted parts were treated with Werkstat acrylic prime strong and the a coat of Werkstat acrylic jett trigger

Finally all the remaining trim was given a coat of AG vinyl and rubber car (love the smell of this

Sorry, no before shots, just afters!



















As usual white is a git to photograph :wall:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Looking very good pal, puts mine to shame.

How did you rinse it?


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks great mate! 

Love Audi's in White!!

Ren


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent:thumb: Love engine bay details...


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Jammy J said:


> How did you rinse it?


Small watering can, trying (trying being the operative word) to catch most of the 'rinse'. Was careful of the electrics as best I could.

I ran the engine for a short time with the bonnet down and left it for 1/2 an hour so the heat fully dried everything off

Been using the car today with no probs (touching wood )


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good Col :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks good Col :thumb:


Cheers Dan :thumb:

All your fault I did this. It was after seeing the write up on yours


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Werkstatt prime is such a good paint cleaner, used with great results there mate :thumb:


----------

